# Why Women Live Longer Than Men



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Oct 1, 2013)

Priceless !!
:lol:


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

Yep, that could account for it.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Oct 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




    :lofl:


----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 2, 2013)

.....priceless for sure..lol


----------



## Michael. (Oct 5, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## That Guy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------

